# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  U.D.O  - 30 октября 2015 г. (сегодня) Одесса. Филармония

## ElitAqua

Тут более подробно

Есть 2 билета по 400 грн 34 ряд (10 и 12 места). 
Думаю 2 шт за 750 отдаст

Не получилось у знакомых (((

P.S. U.D.O. - Decadent (Limited Edition) - 2015

067-486-08-10
Максим

----------

